# best public fishing?



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey all..im located in harford county and I'm looking for some good public fishing areas (pier or bank) in the harford, cecil, and baltimore county area. And any good pan fishing ponds also. Thanks.


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

Try Centennial Lake in Howard County. Good pan fishing.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

light tackler said:


> Hey all..im located in harford county and I'm looking for some good public fishing areas (pier or bank) in the harford, cecil, and baltimore county area. And any good pan fishing ponds also. Thanks.


Fresh, or salt?
How far you want to drive?
You have places like Loch Raven, Susquehanna, Ocean City. Just depends on how much time you have, and how far do you want to go.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Fisher's Park below Conowingo Dam near Rte 1.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I have been fishing the Susquehanna for a while now at a fishing pier in havre de grace but it gets way too overcrowded. I'm looking for something relatively close by like 20-30 min drives. Saltwater preferred but also getting into freshwater fishing as well


----------



## JollyJimbo (May 20, 2013)

For stricktly saltwater you need to drive farther than 30min to OC or Assateague. They have a pier at Ft. Smallwood in Anne Arundel Co, then theres jonas green state park (old bridge) or sandy pt state park probably 40-60 minutes from you. What about elk neck st park dont they have a pier?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cpicken said:


> Fisher's Park below Conowingo Dam near Rte 1.


Definitely one of the most productive spots in Maryland. Can you handle one of these flathead cats?


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

catman said:


> Definitely one of the most productive spots in Maryland. Can you handle one of these flathead cats?


That size cat is too big to eat right (read not good to eat)?


----------



## thomaswsu (Mar 23, 2010)

If you walk along the old canal from Susquehanna State Park up to the Conowingo Dam you can find plenty of spots away from the crowds. If you wade out just keep in the back of your mind the release schedule of water from the reservoir.


----------

